# What Would I Do If My Parents Died Tomorrow?



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 12, 2017)

I have previously stated that I still live with my parents because I do not yet have a permanent job in my preferred field, so I now am wondering what I would do if my parents were to die unexpectedly, a thought that is far too disturbing for me to consider.

As the next of kin for both of my parents, I would inherit everything that they own, including our current house, but I would not be able to afford paying the various expenses associated with it; even if I sold it and moved into a smaller and less expensive house, my current income is still not sufficient to cover the expenses of owning a household. I am, in fact, working a 40-hour-per-week job at the present time, one that pays well, but it will last only until the end of this year, so it will not be able to support me for any significant duration.

I also cannot move in with my grandmother, because she is 87 and the shock of losing one of her daughters, my mother, would likely be too much for her to handle, my brother, because he currently lives in Albany, NY, or any of my close friends, because I could never impose upon them in such a manner and they likely cannot afford to have another person living in their homes, either. No matter how I examine the situation, without a permanent and full-time job, I would be in dire peril if my parents died without warning. As a side note, I have no trouble revealing the name of the town in which my brother lives, because it is massive city that is known across the country, while my own town is a small town that few people outside of my state have heard of.

What does everyone else say about this subject? What would I do if my parents died tomorrow?

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## sworder (Nov 13, 2017)

you'd be homeless

maybe start searching for a permanent job


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's what I'll think: Unless your family hates you, they're not going to abandon you and leave you on the street.

But a way to "prevent" this situation from happening (not the parents part, if only that were possible), your best bet is to find an employment that fits your skillsets. For example, you said you're good at technology, so you can work for places like the Apple stores or Best Buy, where you can build up your skills and possibly rise up in the ranks (or just build them up for your Resume).
The problem about this one is that it'll take time and effort. It won't solve your problem overnight, because this tragedy could happen anytime.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 13, 2017)

sworder said:


> you'd be homeless
> 
> maybe start searching for a permanent job


he lives in their house, he'd probably carry on living their while their estate goes through probate is they don't have a will in place.

most responsible adults have this thing called a critical illness policy I have one my parents do it means in the event of their death I get a big pay out, and in the event of mine my brother gets one.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 13, 2017)

sworder said:


> maybe start searching for a permanent job



That is what I have been doing since I graduated from college in 2009, and I have had no success, thus far.

@Darkmatter, there is no way that I would work for Best Buy or Apple, unless it was in a corporate office, not in a retail store, since all of my previous technical support positions have been in corporate environments, and it is below my dignity to work in retail.



John Wick said:


> he lives in their house, he'd probably carry on living their while their estate goes through probate is they don't have a will in place.
> 
> most responsible adults have this thing called a critical illness policy I have one my parents do it means in the event of their death I get a big pay out, and in the event of mine my brother gets one.



My parents most certainly have a will, and I have been working on my own, as well, but it is not yet finished. I do not know if they have a critical illness policy, but I can certainly ask them about that.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm assuming your parents have life insurance correct?


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 13, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Darkmatter, there is no way that I would work for Best Buy or Apple, unless it was in a corporate office, not in a retail store, since all of my previous technical support positions have been in corporate environments, and it is below my dignity to work in retail.



You've underestimate the retail stores. You're not working in a retail store forever; you're going to build up a reputation, because not only will it look good on your resume, it will also allow people in your workplace to acknowledge that you're good at something.

Yeah, it's understandable that you can't find a job of your field, that's why I said it's better to start in small places like working in Apple or Best Buy, because they're known for their technology.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2017)

Nothing is below your dignity if you're unemployed.  That haughty attitude isn't doing you any favors.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 13, 2017)

Banana dolphin is a shark in this thread. 

On a serious note, if you look at the thread titles you've created in the past three months, there's an alarming pattern. I would advise you to seek counseling and psychological help rather than continuing to post here for definitive solutions. I don't mean to sound rude or cheeky, but in all sincerity, I think you need professional assistance to alleviate your anxiety and worries. Nothing shameful in looking for it.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 14, 2017)

First off, how old are you op, and provide more specific info if possible (marital status, current salary, expected future salary, cost of living at your location). Any and all extra info would be more helpful. I'll provide some tips because I also thought to myself about "What would I do if my parents passed" earlier this year:

Learn the difference between things you NEED and things you WANT. 

Get a permanent job. Maybe 2 jobs in fact if you need extra money (one part time, one full time). One decent job should be enough, but if you're the kind of person who needs the "newest thing" like Iphone X or new car, then you may need 2 jobs.

You do not need to live in a house if you can't afford it. Get a cheap apartment/studio. No point buying a house, it doesn't go with you when you pass away.

Consider stuff like foodstamps.

There are plenty of ppl out there living off minimum wage. Are they living ideal lives and getting what they want? No. But they are living nonetheless and more or less have what they need. Whatever job you get, don't stop your growth in that job, unless you get a better opportunity working somewhere else. A shitty job is better than no job. I assume you will get the job you desire, but if you don't, get any job you can and keep on interviewing.
It's very sad to be thinking of stuff like this at the thought of our parent's passing away, but it's bound to eventually happen


----------



## Magic (Nov 14, 2017)

You'd probably make a thread asking us what to do for the funeral.

 (Don't b-ban me) 

You could sell the house and move in with your Brother...


----------



## EJ (Nov 14, 2017)

If you aren't doing so right now, you should be putting money away...I don't care what anyone is doing, if you're able to put money away and don't blow all of your paycheck somewhere. It's hard but it has to be done. You never know when an emergency can happen.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is what I have been doing since I graduated from college in 2009, and I have had no success, thus far.
> 
> @Darkmatter, there is no way that I would work for Best Buy or Apple, unless it was in a corporate office, not in a retail store, since all of my previous technical support positions have been in corporate environments, and it is below my dignity to work in retail.
> 
> ...


Don't ask them in a crass way. 

Just say to your mum you're worried about her if your dad dies since he's not getting any younger and tyou don't want her to struggle do they have one in place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 18, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> Get a permanent job. Maybe 2 jobs in fact if you need extra money (one part time, one full time). One decent job should be enough, but if you're the kind of person who needs the "newest thing" like Iphone X or new car, then you may need 2 jobs.
> 
> You do not need to live in a house if you can't afford it. Get a cheap apartment/studio. No point buying a house, it doesn't go with you when you pass away.



I am attempting to find a permanent job, but they are incredibly scarce, currently.

I have no intention of living in an apartment, because I have no desire to deal with landlords and rules about what behavior I can and cannot exhibit, and any money that I spend on rent could instead be spent on a mortgage.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of living in an apartment, because I have no desire to deal with landlords and rules about what behavior I can and cannot exhibit, and any money that I spend on rent could instead be spent on a mortgage.


If that's what you can afford then that's what you can afford.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 18, 2017)

Mider T said:


> If that's what you can afford then that's what you can afford.



Here is an analogy for you: paying rent is essentially paying someone else's mortgage; would you not rather pay your own mortgage than someone else's?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Here is an analogy for you: paying rent is essentially paying someone else's mortgage; would you not rather pay your own mortgage than someone else's?


Houses are more expensive than apartments because of the upkeep and all the expenses that come with them, most mortgages last decades because of the time and work people put into them.  You don't have a job now and even when you get one it'll probably take some time to save up enough where you can pay monthly installments, have money for food, bills, transportation, etc.  Apartment would be the smarter choice for you for awhile.

Btw, that wasn't an analogy.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Here is an analogy for you: paying rent is essentially paying someone else's mortgage; would you not rather pay your own mortgage than someone else's?


That's... not how rent works.

Rent is simply a fee for using something (be it a good or service), whereas Mortgage is simply borrowing money from a Bank or Creditor to buy a house. Mortgage payments have a maturity date, rent doesn't.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Here is an analogy for you: paying rent is essentially paying someone else's mortgage; would you not rather pay your own mortgage than someone else's?


yeah but the financial crisis has fucked ya'll now most lenders ask for a ltv of like 70-80% which for example here in the uk means you need like £50k as a deposit going by average house prices. 

Also idk about america but flats in busy urban areas are a good investment since they're cheaper and easier to shift because of it


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am attempting to find a permanent job, but they are incredibly scarce, currently.
> 
> I have no intention of living in an apartment, because I have no desire to deal with landlords and rules about what behavior I can and cannot exhibit, and any money that I spend on rent could instead be spent on a mortgage.


The Job market is pretty down right now, assuming you live in america (idk about other places in the world)...

Yes u can spend money on mortgage instead, but the overall expenses will be much higher with a house. you will have higher rates, waterbill, electric bill, gas bill etc. most if not all of this could POSSIBLY be avoided if you settle for an apartment.

I'm giving you advice on the worst case scenario. As in, you end up not getting your desired job, no will from parents, no family member will let u move in. Even if an apartment is not ideal, It'd be extremely foolish of you to try to get a house when you don't have the income to support it. I don't know cost of living where you live, but where I live, an apartment could be as low as $350 a month whereas mortage is much higher. And those same apartments will provide some utilities.

You should have a plan for the worst case scenario


----------



## John Wick (Nov 18, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> The Job market is pretty down right now, assuming you live in america (idk about other places in the world)...
> 
> Yes u can spend money on mortgage instead, but the overall expenses will be much higher with a house. you will have higher rates, waterbill, electric bill, gas bill etc. most if not all of this could POSSIBLY be avoided if you settle for an apartment.
> 
> ...


Also a house means more to tidy which is a ballache.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 18, 2017)

You need to 1) get that therapist and 2) apply to a job in Antartica. They are always looking for people (specifically STEM... or those who want to do heavy lifting); the pay is above; and you basically have all your room and board provided via NSF.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 22, 2017)

I would cry and wonder how I'm going to pay for the funeral, lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Darkmatter, there is no way that I would work for Best Buy or Apple, unless it was in a corporate office, not in a retail store, since all of my previous technical support positions have been in corporate environments, and it is below my dignity to work in retail.


Don't you work as a dishwasher?


DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of living in an apartment, because I have no desire to deal with landlords and *rules about what behavior I can and cannot exhibit*, and any money that I spend on rent could instead be spent on a mortgage.


Unlike your situation right now, amirite?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

Aruarian said:


> Don't you work as a dishwasher?



Holy fucking shit, if that's true... 

DDJ, YOU'RE ALREADY WORKING BELOW YOUR DIGNITY SCRUBBING DISHES FOR MONEY.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 22, 2017)

He is a dishwasher, ya.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that my brother has certain skills that I do not possess, but that does not mean that I shall be content with being a dishwasher at a restaurant for the rest of my life; I will not ever give up my search for a new job, because I know that I deserve better than what I currently have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very grateful for everyone's words; this is exactly the emotional support that I need, but what would I do if my parents died tomorrow? Or, what will I do if I still have not found a better job by the time that they die of natural causes? With my current job, I could not afford to pay the mortgage on our house, nor could I even afford a low-rent apartment. If I do not find a permanent and well-paying job in my preferred field, I will lose my house and be a homeless beggar, a fate that is too horrifying to consider.
> 
> @Khaleesi, I actually do not enjoy my job, because I am a dishwasher at a restaurant. It is a crude and menial job that does not allow me to use my intellect and the skills that I developed during my time in school. Not only that, the kitchen is loud, hectic, and has caused me to be both burned and cut on more than one occasion. It is a miserable and soul-draining experience, but I must keep it until I find something better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 22, 2017)

Zatch said:


> He is a dishwasher, ya.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Aruarian said:


> Don't you work as a dishwasher?





Darkmatter said:


> DDJ, YOU'RE ALREADY WORKING BELOW YOUR DIGNITY SCRUBBING DISHES FOR MONEY.



That is true, but I have been enduring that job because I have no other choice; perhaps I should be more clear and say that I will never again have a job that is below my dignity; it would not make sense to resign from one job that is undignified to work at another job that is undignified.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Nov 23, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is true, but I have been enduring that job because I have no other choice; perhaps I should be more clear and say that I will never again have a job that is below my dignity; it would not make sense to resign from one job that is undignified to work at another job that is undignified.



But if you work at Best Buy, you're actually working in your industry, which will strengthen your resume. It makes no sense for you to work "below your dignity" as a dishwasher, when there's no tangential link to your ideal, future career. This is a bad move.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 23, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is true, but I have been enduring that job because I have no other choice; perhaps I should be more clear and say that I will never again have a job that is below my dignity; it would not make sense to resign from one job that is undignified to work at another job that is undignified.



So then what makes working for stores like Apple or Best Buy "below your dignity" if I may ask?
If you don't like your job, you can always go to one of the two or stores equivalent to them, apply for a job, get interviewed, and then negotiate your wage and see if what you'll be making is higher than cleaning dishes.

I'm not trying to shame you over your employment, it's just your contradiction is surprising me.



Zatch said:


> But if you work at Best Buy, you're actually working in your industry, which will strengthen your resume. It makes no sense for you to work "below your dignity" as a dishwasher, when there's no tangential link to your ideal, future career. This is a bad move.



Exactly. Stores like Best Buy or Apple are technology-based products that fits your field DDJ.


----------



## Island (Nov 23, 2017)

Nothing is below your dignity when you gotta eat, man. You should consider yourself incredibly lucky that you can go around saying things like that. There are plenty of people in this world who don't have a choice but to take those kind of jobs.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 23, 2017)

Island said:


> Nothing is below your dignity when you gotta eat, man. You should consider yourself incredibly lucky that you can go around saying things like that. There are plenty of people in this world who don't have a choice but to take those kind of jobs.


This. I dont wanna sound like an asshole, but Perhaps OP should spend a week or 2 homeless and hungry.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> So then what makes working for stores like Apple or Best Buy "below your dignity" if I may ask?
> If you don't like your job, you can always go to one of the two or stores equivalent to them, apply for a job, get interviewed, and then negotiate your wage and see if what you'll be making is higher than cleaning dishes.
> 
> I'm not trying to shame you over your employment, it's just your contradiction is surprising me.



It is not the stores, themselves, it would be working in retail that is undignified. I wish to avoid working with customers whenever possible and remain behind the scenes, doing the actual work and not dealing with people who may be angry or difficult. If I could work in a corporate setting for Apple or Best Buy, I would be satisfied.


----------



## Darkmatter (Nov 23, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is not the stores, themselves, it would be working in retail that is undignified. I wish to avoid working with customers whenever possible and remain behind the scenes, doing the actual work and not dealing with people who may be angry or difficult. If I could work in a corporate setting for Apple or Best Buy, I would be satisfied.



Just look at what they have available. Customer Service and Cashier isn't their only employment you know.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 23, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is not the stores, themselves, it would be working in retail that is undignified. I wish to avoid working with customers whenever possible and remain behind the scenes, doing the actual work and not dealing with people who may be angry or difficult. If I could work in a corporate setting for Apple or Best Buy, I would be satisfied.


Unless you're recruited you need experience in the field no employer hires someone to do a job they have little to no expereience in if you're unwilling to compromise then get used to being an overqualified dishwasher.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 23, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Just look at what they have available. Customer Service and Cashier isn't their only employment you know.





John Wick said:


> Unless you're recruited you need experience in the field no employer hires someone to do a job they have little to no expereience in if you're unwilling to compromise then get used to being an overqualified dishwasher.



At the moment, I do not need to worry about that, since I currently have a very good job at a major company, working in a corporate office with people who are usually very calm and understanding. Even better, one of my former employers, for whom I enjoyed working very much, contacted me and said that they are starting a new project and would very much like to have me return for it; naturally, I accepted that offer, and, while the position is not permanent, it will provide me with ample opportunity to find something permanent. That company is constructing a new building, so I plan to inquire about positions in that building, so, at the present time, I would say that my employment situation is very positive.


----------



## sworder (Nov 23, 2017)

update your resume, go on indeed.com, and apply to at least 10 positions every day

you'll find something within a month or two

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mcpon14 (Nov 26, 2017)

Post deleted.  I tried deleting it but it wouldn't.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 1, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Darkmatter, there is no way that I would work for Best Buy or Apple, unless it was in a corporate office, not in a retail store, since all of my previous technical support positions have been in corporate environments, and it is below my dignity to work in retail.





DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of living in an apartment, because I have no desire to deal with landlords and rules about what behavior I can and cannot exhibit, and any money that I spend on rent could instead be spent on a mortgage.





DemonDragonJ said:


> It is not the stores, themselves, it would be working in retail that is undignified. I wish to avoid working with customers whenever possible and remain behind the scenes, doing the actual work and not dealing with people who may be angry or difficult. If I could work in a corporate setting for Apple or Best Buy, I would be satisfied.


No offense, but I have a lot more respect for someone who works a low level job while living in a rented apartment than someone who works seasonally at a 'corporate' job mooching off their parents while looking down on retail jobs and apartments.   I promise you most of society does as well. 

The way I see it, if you're worried about what's going to happen if your parents pass away in the near future, there is a logical response to that.  Which is, find a full time time job that gets you income, and find shelter you can afford with that income.  You don't have to consider it your life's career, but you have no choice but to swallow your shallow sense of pride and keep the options on the table as your plan B.  You shouldn't be mulling over which family member or friend to ask to babysit you in the case of an emergency.  That should be your last resort.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

afgpride said:


> No offense, but I have a lot more respect for someone who works a low level job while living in a rented apartment than someone who works seasonally at a 'corporate' job mooching off their parents while looking down on retail jobs and apartments.   I promise you most of society does as well.
> 
> The way I see it, if you're worried about what's going to happen if your parents pass away in the near future, there is a logical response to that.  Which is, find a full time time job that gets you income, and find shelter you can afford with that income.  You don't have to consider it your life's career, but you have no choice but to swallow your shallow sense of pride and keep the options on the table as your plan B.  *You shouldn't be mulling over which family member or friend to ask to babysit you in the case of an emergency.  That should be your last resort.*



I have no intention of doing that; my pride will not allow it. Also, my brother and nearly all of my cousins have extremely prestigious jobs and actual houses, so there is no way that I shall be the loser of my family by settling for anything less. And I _have been_ seeking a permanent job since I graduated from college in 2009; do you think that I have not been doing that? There was a very severe economic recession at nearly the same time that I graduated, and the economy clearly has not yet fully recovered, as evidenced by the job market being extremely competitive at the present time.



JoJo said:


> don't forget that ddj is a socially inept autist and he incapable of working in any position that doesn't give him high autonomy on low effort and low impact positions since he cannot actually talk to another human being.
> 
> He's also worried that his lack of social interaction and generally difficult to deal with character or personality won't find another home since no one other than his parents are capable of dealing him with extended periods of time. I'm fairly certain that he's described his siblings whose behavior towards him aligns very closely with people who must deal with another person because they have to.



How dare you say something such as that? And how dare you presume to know me? I have spent years developing my social skills to the point that I can now function perfectly well in social settings, and my ability to find and maintain normal jobs and also my ability for form long-lasting friendships are proof of that. I have been working a steady and reliable job since 2008, and I am in no danger of losing it; it may not be my ideal job, but I must keep it until I find my ideal job; is that sufficient for you, @afgpride? I also currently have friendships that have lasted for fifteen to twenty years, and those friends respect me for who I am; furthermore, all of my family members love me very much, and they do not "deal with me because they have to," to use your words; they accept me for who I am and would never be rude or disrespectful toward me. You should be ashamed of yourself for saying such spiteful words.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of doing that; my pride will not allow it. Also, my brother and nearly all of my cousins have extremely prestigious jobs and actual houses, so there is no way that I shall be the loser of my family by settling for anything less. And I _have been_ seeking a permanent job since I graduated from college in 2009; do you think that I have not been doing that? There was a very severe economic recession at nearly the same time that I graduated, and the economy clearly has not yet fully recovered, as evidenced by the job market being extremely competitive at the present time.



Don't really think about it as "I can't believe I'm being babied by my family". If anything, you should be grateful that you have family members who're willing to not let you sleep in the streets.
And because they're your family members, they won't even think of you as some sort of leech.

Of course, you did mentioned that pride of yours and how you don't like to have that option of being "dependent", which is understandable. But there are times where you've got to swallow that pride and care for your well-being, because you could either be sleeping in your relative's house, or sleeping in the street; there's really no way in hell that your family members will allow the latter to happen, unless they have some form of beef against you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of doing that; my pride will not allow it. Also, my brother and nearly all of my cousins have extremely prestigious jobs and actual houses, so there is no way that I shall be the loser of my family by settling for anything less.


I don't understand where this pride comes from.  If you won't stop comparing yourself to your family, then we can go that route.  Clearly you haven't accomplished anywhere near what they have so what is there to be prideful about?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have no intention of doing that; my pride will not allow it. Also, my brother and nearly all of my cousins have extremely prestigious jobs and actual houses, so there is no way that I shall be the loser of my family by settling for anything less. And I _have been_ seeking a permanent job since I graduated from college in 2009; do you think that I have not been doing that? There was a very severe economic recession at nearly the same time that I graduated, and the economy clearly has not yet fully recovered, as evidenced by the job market being extremely competitive at the present time.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you say something such as that? And how dare you presume to know me? I have spent years developing my social skills to the point that I can now function perfectly well in social settings, and my ability to find and maintain normal jobs and also my ability for form long-lasting friendships are proof of that. I have been working a steady and reliable job since 2008, and I am in no danger of losing it; it may not be my ideal job, but I must keep it until I find my ideal job; is that sufficient for you, @afgpride? I also currently have friendships that have lasted for fifteen to twenty years, and those friends respect me for who I am; furthermore, all of my family members love me very much, and they do not "deal with me because they have to," to use your words; they accept me for who I am and would never be rude or disrespectful toward me. You should be ashamed of yourself for saying such spiteful words.



How have you not found a permanent job in 8 years. You studied computers right like if i go and look there's thousands of programming related and IT related jobs going so you're full of shit if you can't find a job in 8 years.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I don't understand where this pride comes from.  If you won't stop comparing yourself to your family, then we can go that route.  Clearly you haven't accomplished anywhere near what they have so what is there to be prideful about?



Why are you doing this to me, Mider T? Are we not friends? The fact that I have not accomplished as much as them does not mean that I have not accomplished anything, at all.



John Wick said:


> How have you not found a permanent job in 8 years. You studied computers right like if i go and look there's thousands of programming related and IT related jobs going so you're full of shit if you can't find a job in 8 years.



I do not know that; if I knew why I have been having such difficulty finding a permanent job, I would have found one, by now. I believe that the problem is that too few companies are willing to hire permanent workers to save themselves expenses; all of the positions that I have had have been short-term contracts, and only one of them had the possibility of becoming permanent (but we can discuss that subject, later). I do not understand that, since major companies need to have permanent and on-site technical support staff to support all of their employees, so there is no reason that I cannot be one of those people.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you dong this to me, Mider T? Are we not friends? The fact that I have not accomplished as much as them does not mean that I have not accomplished anything, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know that; if I knew why I have been having such difficulty finding a permanent job, I would have found one, by now. I believe that the problem is that too few companies are willing to hire permanent workers to save themselves expenses; all of the positions that I have had have been short-term contracts, and only one of them had the possibility of becoming permanent (but we can discuss that subject, later). I do not understand that, since major companies need to have permanent and on-site technical support staff to support all of their employees, so there is no reason that I cannot be one of those people.


so what did you study? 


also if you studied programming then you can move to silicon valley and find some basic role.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you dong this to me, Mider T? Are we not friends? The fact that I have not accomplished as much as them does not mean that I have not accomplished anything, at all.


Well you've been told several times to stop comparing yourself to your family but you keep doing it anyway, so I decided to oblige.  That's a true comparison.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

John Wick said:


> so what did you study?
> 
> 
> also if you studied programming then you can move to silicon valley and find some basic role.



I studied hardware, software, networking, and the essential of Microsoft Windows, skills that are vital for any technician to have. I currently have CompTIA A+ certification, and plan to eventually take exams for further certifications, when I actually have more money to spare.

And I have no intention of moving to California; that is thousands of miles from where I currently live, so there is no way that I could upset my life so drastically by relocating to a place that is so utterly different from where I live, currently.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I studied hardware, software, networking, and the essential of Microsoft Windows, skills that are vital for any technician to have. I currently have CompTIA A+ certification, and plan to eventually take exams for further certifications, when I actually have more money to spare.
> 
> And I have no intention of moving to California; that is thousands of miles from where I currently live, so there is no way that I could upset my life so drastically by relocating to a place that is so utterly different from where I live, currently.


So you want to work in IT support but you don't want to go to where the work is cos like it's not like in silicon valley you'll find work in IT support you're beyond help DDJ you want everything handed to you on a plate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

John Wick said:


> So you want to work in IT support but you don't want to go to where the work is cos like it's not like in silicon valley you'll find work in IT support you're beyond help DDJ you want everything handed to you on a plate.



That is absolutely false; I have worked very hard to get where I am, now, and I will continue to work my hardest until I find what I am seeking, but I simply am becoming frustrated with the extreme duration that it has taken me, thus far.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That is absolutely false; I have worked very hard to get where I am, now, and I will continue to work my hardest until I find what I am seeking, but I simply am becoming frustrated with the extreme duration that it has taken me, thus far.


Not really what you've been doing thus far hasn't worked for you and you're unwilling to change and try to look further afield you're only at ths point in your life because of the fact you're prospecting in one part of the country where there are slim pickings then acting like it's someone elses fault.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Not really what you've been doing thus far hasn't worked for you and you're unwilling to change and try to look further afield you're only out of work because of the fact you're prospecting in one part of the country where there are slim pickings then acting like it's someone elses fault.



How I am supposed to afford moving away to someplace as distant as California? What if I cannot find a job, there? I will have wasted large amounts of money relocating to there and will likely not be able to pay for my return home.

Also, we have drastically deviated from the original topic of this thread, so could we please remain on the original topic?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

Basically ddj I have no sympathy for your employment status because it's one of your own making and your inability to look elsewhere or consider finding a job further away from a place where you can't seem to find one is your own fault.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 2, 2017)

It's $43k average salary for someone doing tech support in california, if you can't find a place to live and survive on that kind of salary then you should cut back on the caviar and luxuries and live within your means.


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How I am supposed to afford moving away to someplace as distant as California? What if I cannot find a job, there? I will have wasted large amounts of money relocating to there and will likely not be able to pay for my return home.



You have to start networking then. Try to get someone to know you at a company you'd like to work in.
You'd be surprise what networking can do for anyone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 2, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Basically ddj I have no sympathy for your employment status because it's one of your own making and your inability to look elsewhere or consider finding a job further away from a place where you can't seem to find one is your own fault.



My brother moved out to New York, and my parents and I were very emotional about that, because it is now much more difficult for us to visit each other, since it takes over two hours to drive from one location to the other. Can you imagine how upset my parents would be if I moved even further away than that? At their ages (63 and 67), I am not certain that they could handle such an emotional trauma. Not only that, all my friends and, most importantly, my girlfriend, live in this area, and I cannot spend time forming new friendships or romantic relationships, especially not when my current romantic relationship is progressing so well.

What will make you sympathize with me?



John Wick said:


> It's $43k average salary for someone doing tech support in california, if you can't find a place to live and survive on that kind of salary then you should cut back on the caviar and luxuries and live within your means.



I do not live a very luxurious life, at the moment; I always pay my bills before I spend any money on entertainment or luxuries, and I do not have nearly as much money as I wish that I had to spend on those.



Darkmatter said:


> You have to start networking then. Try to get someone to know you at a company you'd like to work in.
> You'd be surprise what networking can do for anyone.



I have been networking for many years, and I even made myself a LinkedIn account nearly two years ago, which I believe has been at least somewhat helpful. If I did not mention it, already, on this upcoming Monday (December 4), I will be returning to one of my previous employers, where I worked for nine months, with the same team of people with whom I worked the last time that I was there, so that is definitely a form of networking. Furthermore, that employer is constructing a new building in a town not far from my own, so I shall inquire about positions within that building, and, since the company has firsthand experience of my skill and dedication as a worker, I imagine that I will be an appealing candidate.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 2, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been networking for many years, and I made myself a LinkedIn account, and I believe that it has been at least somewhat helpful. If I did not mention it, already, on this upcoming Monday (December 4), I will be returning to one of my previous employers, where I worked for nine months, with the same team of people with whom I worked the last time that I was there, so that is definitely a form of networking. Furthermore, that employer is constructing a new building in a town not far from my own, so I shall inquire about positions within that building, and, since the company has firsthand experience of my skill and dedication as a worker, I imagine that I will be an appealing candidate.



Sounds fantastic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> My brother moved out to New York, and my parents and I were very emotional about that, because it is now much more difficult for us to visit each other, since it takes over two hours to drive from one location to the other. Can you imagine how upset my parents would be if I moved even further away than that? At their ages (63 and 67), I am not certain that they could handle such an emotional trauma. Not only that, all my friends and, most importantly, my girlfriend, live in this area, and I cannot spend time forming new friendships or romantic relationships, especially not when my current romantic relationship is progressing so well.
> 
> What will make you sympathize with me?



I think they'll manage.  If it's your life and career vs. seeing your parents everyday, any functioning adult would choose the former.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 8, 2017)

tbh, i doubt u will find many sympathizers, if any, DDJ. Its not that we are being spiteful, its just that we are being REALISTIC. There are millions of ppl living off minimum wage and working a shitton of hours. How the hell are we supposed to show any sympathy towards someone who isn't willing to do the same, AS THE ABSOLUTE WORST CASE SCENARIO, your attitude is downright condescending. What we are saying, for the most case are contingency plans if nothing works out for you, which is unlikely. 

Would I want to work a minimum wage job for a while and live in a shithole and eating crappy food? No. Would I do it if I absolutely had to? Fuck yes I would. I would do it and work my ass of to get other better opportunities. In your case, u have opportunities in jobs that are better than minimum wage, like tech position, but your stupid pride won't allow it as a just-in-case backup plan. 

You honestly don't know how lucky you are compared to millions of other ppl around the world. I've been through many countries and I've seen true poverty. What do you honestly want us to say? Do you want us to tell you to live on the streets if things don't work out for you?

I'm not trying to be a dic, but this thread is 3 pages long, and you seem to reject all the good advice ppl have taken time to provide u with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

tbh i would die with them... if i don't have the courage to hang myself..then
die of hunger maybe


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2017)

What in the actual fuck '_'


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

well if ur in a shitpost...might as well shitpost too


----------



## mcpon14 (Dec 10, 2017)

Wallachia said:


> tbh i would die with them... if i don't have the courage to hang myself..then
> die of hunger maybe



Are you going to die with a parent when he or she dies?


----------



## Katou (Dec 10, 2017)

After he/she dies of course ..
better think of a way to die painlessly ..
Get run over by a train... or Jump from the tallest building in the area...or hang....
starvation seems painful and not fun.. probably not gonna work for me..
slice my wrist deep enuff then go to sleep
overdose Sleeping pills ( lmao .. if i had any )

something like that


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 12, 2017)

Spend your inheritance on hookers and blow


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 21, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> After he/she dies of course ..
> better think of a way to die painlessly ..
> Get run over by a train... or Jump from the tallest building in the area...or hang....
> starvation seems painful and not fun.. probably not gonna work for me..
> ...



Are you being serious? Please tell me that you are joking, because that is very morbid and disturbing; if you are having suicidal thoughts, I would strongly suggest that you seek psychological help immediately.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Spend your inheritance on hookers and blow



The phrase "hookers and blow" is not a grammatically-correct phrase, because "hookers" is a noun and "blow" is a verb.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you being serious? Please tell me that you are joking, because that is very morbid and disturbing; if you are having suicidal thoughts, I would strongly suggest that you seek psychological help immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase "hookers and blow" is not a grammatically-correct phrase, because "hookers" is a noun and "blow" is a verb.



Um, ok, blow and hookers then.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you being serious? Please tell me that you are joking, because that is very morbid and disturbing; if you are having suicidal thoughts, I would strongly suggest that you seek psychological help immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> The phrase "hookers and blow" is not a grammatically-correct phrase, because "hookers" is a noun and "blow" is a verb.


Blow is a word that is another name for cocaine. 

which is primarily the drug of choice when interacting with ladies of the night aka hookers


----------



## Katou (Dec 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you being serious? Please tell me that you are joking, because that is very morbid and disturbing; if you are having suicidal thoughts, I would strongly suggest that you seek psychological help immediately.


I'm just shitposting.. no way I'm that crazy


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The phrase "hookers and blow" is not a grammatically-correct phrase, because "hookers" is a noun and "blow" is a verb.



Is that you? @Mider T


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2017)

Darkmatter said:


> Is that you? @Mider T


No, because DDJ is incorrect.  Blow is another term for cocaine, he just doesn't know lingo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Island (Dec 22, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The phrase "hookers and blow" is not a grammatically-correct phrase, because "hookers" is a noun and "blow" is a verb.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 23, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> I'm just shitposting.. no way I'm that crazy



I am very pleased to hear that, but I am somewhat bothered that you would joke about such a thing.


----------



## Katou (Dec 23, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very pleased to hear that, but I am somewhat bothered that you would joke about such a thing.


well its not 100% certain that i wont do it tho.. 
once i fall too hard without anyone supporting me... my crazy talk probably will be my salvation


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 24, 2017)

John Wick said:


> Blow is a word that is another name for cocaine.





Mider T said:


> No, because DDJ is incorrect.  Blow is another term for cocaine, he just doesn't know lingo.



I know that, but it still does not make the phrase grammatically correct, and it is also inaccurate on its own, since the most common method for using cocaine is to inhale it through one's nose, not by blowing it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 25, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that, but it still does not make the phrase grammatically correct, and it is also inaccurate on its own, since the most common method for using cocaine is to inhale it through one's nose, not by blowing it.


That doesn't mean anything, it's just another word for coke.  The same way weed isn't actually a weed but it's another word marijuana.  Or how speed is another word for meth.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2017)

Mider T said:


> That doesn't mean anything, it's just another word for coke.  The same way weed isn't actually a weed but it's another word marijuana.  Or how speed is another word for meth.



In the case of marijuana, it is a plant, and "weed" is a general term for any plant that is undesirable, so it is understandable how "weed" became slang for marijuana. As for methamphetamine, those types of drugs cause a person to energized and hyperactive, akin to caffeine, so it is also understandable how "speed" became slang for methamphetamine. However, there is no logical explanation for how "blow" became slang for cocaine, because there is no blowing associated with either the production or consumption of cocaine.

Also, @The Gr8 Destroyer, in response to your original post; you should know by this time that I never use recreational drugs and also do not employ the services of prostitutes, so I would never spend my inheritance money on such expenditures, presuming that my parents even have anything for me to inherit.


----------



## selfconcile (Dec 26, 2017)

You might be interested in reading about the linguistic process of .

By the way, in some places, blow refers to cannabis, and in others it means heroin, which is typically injected and not inhaled. Maybe it has something to do with how the substance in question "blows one's mind"?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the case of marijuana, it is a plant, and "weed" is a general term for any plant that is undesirable, so it is understandable how "weed" became slang for marijuana. As for methamphetamine, those types of drugs cause a person to energized and hyperactive, akin to caffeine, so it is also understandable how "speed" became slang for methamphetamine. However, there is no logical explanation for how "blow" became slang for cocaine, because there is no blowing associated with either the production or consumption of cocaine.



Exhaling onto a dick isn't how to do a blowjob either.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 26, 2017)

This guy isn't interested in advice, why are you all wasting your time with him? 

Man babies are gonna man baby.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 26, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the case of marijuana, it is a plant, and "weed" is a general term for any plant that is undesirable, so it is understandable how "weed" became slang for marijuana. As for methamphetamine, those types of drugs cause a person to energized and hyperactive, akin to caffeine, so it is also understandable how "speed" became slang for methamphetamine. However, there is no logical explanation for how "blow" became slang for cocaine, because there is no blowing associated with either the production or consumption of cocaine.
> 
> Also, @The Gr8 Destroyer, in response to your original post; you should know by this time that I never use recreational drugs and also do not employ the services of prostitutes, so I would never spend my inheritance money on such expenditures, presuming that my parents even have anything for me to inherit.



Ok then how about cookies and milk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2017)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Ok then how about cookies and milk



Both of those are nouns, so that phrase is grammatically-correct.

This thread has deviated very drastically from its original subject, so will everyone please remain on that subject? Thank you very much.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 27, 2017)

This thread is pretty sad, @DemonDragonJ , particularly the way you act as if you are above certain jobs when you live in your own parent's house.  I could go on at length, but I'll leave it at this: your attitude offends me.  You need to be more humble, man, because if I heard you say these things aloud I'd never befriend you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2017)

baconbits said:


> This thread is pretty sad, @DemonDragonJ , particularly the way you act as if you are above certain jobs when you live in your own parent's house.  I could go on at length, but I'll leave it at this: your attitude offends me.  You need to be more humble, man, because if I heard you say these things aloud I'd never befriend you.



You do not really mean that, do you? Have we not known each other for a sufficient time that you can see my positive qualities?


----------



## NinYuko (Dec 27, 2017)

Get into their will


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You do not really mean that, do you? Have we not known each other for a sufficient time that you can see my positive qualities?


Seeing positive qualities doesn't negate negative ones. Yes, he really means it, otherwise he wouldn't have said it. You need to own up to your shortcomings, DDJ.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 27, 2017)

NinYuko said:


> Get into their will



I already am in their will, as their firstborn child, and, if they were to ever disinherit me, which I am certain that they will never do, I will take the case to court to ensure that I receive what I am rightfully owed.



Aruarian said:


> Seeing positive qualities does negate negative ones. Yes, he really means it, otherwise he wouldn't have said it. You need to own up to your shortcomings, DDJ.



I would like to believe that my positive qualities outweigh my negative ones.

Also, we are deviating from the original subject of this thread, so I ask that everyone please remain on the original subject of this thread.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You do not really mean that, do you? Have we not known each other for a sufficient time that you can see my positive qualities?



I do mean it.  Yes, I think well of you, but it's very galling that one of the people who has helped you the most but gets no credit, my wife - who helped review your OkCupid, said you were a better than average looking guy and wished the best for you - works in retail, something you think is beneath you.  This entire thread you've made an ass of yourself and I say this as someone who wishes the best for you.  Do yourself a favor and change your opinion, because your thoughts on your position in life, your competition with your siblings and your general attitude towards others don't make anyone think more positively about you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

baconbits said:


> I do mean it.  Yes, I think well of you, but it's very galling that one of the people who has helped you the most but gets no credit, my wife - who helped review your OkCupid, said you were a better than average looking guy and wished the best for you - works in retail, something you think is beneath you.  This entire thread you've made an ass of yourself and I say this as someone who wishes the best for you.  Do yourself a favor and change your opinion, because your thoughts on your position in life, your competition with your siblings and your general attitude towards others don't make anyone think more positively about you.



I have been working in the field of technical support for seven years, now; if I were still new to that field, I would not be averse to working at some of the companies that have been suggested in this thread. However, during my time working in this field, I have worked at numerous very prestigious companies (whose names I would prefer to not reveal, to help maintain my anonymity), so I feel that I can afford to be selective when seeking employment.

Also, my job at the restaurant at which I currently work is a retail job, where I have been working since 2008, so I am accepting that indignity until I find something permanent in technical support.

Also, I have said this several times, already, but this thread is not for discussing jobs; it is about what I would do if my parents died before I found a permanent job, so please remain on that subject.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been working in the field of technical support for seven years, now; if I were still new to that field, I would not be averse to working at some of the companies that have been suggested in this thread. However, during my time working in this field, I have worked at numerous very prestigious companies (whose names I would prefer to not reveal, to help maintain my anonymity), so I feel that I can afford to be selective when seeking employment.
> 
> Also, my job at the restaurant at which I currently work is a retail job, where I have been working since 2008, so I am accepting that indignity until I find something permanent in technical support.
> 
> Also, I have said this several times, already, but this thread is not for discussing jobs; it is about what I would do if my parents died before I found a permanent job, so please remain on that subject.



DDJ, I'll remain on whatever subject I wish to discuss, and what I wish to discuss is that you don't realize how foolishly you're coming across.  I also know some very attractive women who work in retail.  In my experience more women work in retail than men.  So you're basically insulting many of the women you'd eventually like to be able to pursue.  It's hard for me to see how that can work out if you're just going to insult their choice of work for literally no reason other than that you're too arrogant to find value in their labor.

As for the central answer to this thread, the answer is very simple: you think way too highly of yourself.  If your parents die do what it takes to live, which includes renting and taking jobs you don't like.  I don't see how this is even a discussion.  The only thing keeping this thread alive is your very odd sentiments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already am in their will, as their firstborn child, and, if they were to ever disinherit me, which I am certain that they will never do, I will take the case to court to ensure that I receive what I am rightfully owed.



You would actually take your parents to court if they removed you from their will?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I already am in their will, as their firstborn child, and, if they were to ever disinherit me, which I am certain that they will never do, I will take the case to court to ensure that I receive what I am rightfully owed.



This is a massively entitled point of view, leaving aside the fact that you'd almost assuredly lose. What justifies the grounds for even making this kind of lawsuit? Your parents don't owe you any of their estate, doubly so if they provide room and board for you well into adulthood. Leaving along the fact that they did so for the better part of your childhood and teenage years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You would actually take your parents to court if they removed you from their will?



Yes, I am completely serious; in cultures across the world, the firstborn child always has been the one to inherit their parents' belongings, and I have no intention of being an exception to that tradition.



Hidden Nin said:


> This is a massively entitled point of view, leaving aside the fact that you'd almost assuredly lose. What justifies the grounds for even making this kind of lawsuit? Your parents don't owe you any of their estate, doubly so if they provide room and board for you well into adulthood. Leaving along the fact that they did so for the better part of your childhood and teenage years.



My parents love me unconditionally, and I love them unconditionally, so there is no reason to presume that they shall not leave everything that they have to me. If I ever have children, I will certainly give them everything that I have, regardless of how well we get along with each other.

To whom else would they leave their estate?



baconbits said:


> DDJ, I'll remain on whatever subject I wish to discuss, and what I wish to discuss is that you don't realize how foolishly you're coming across.  I also know some very attractive women who work in retail.  In my experience more women work in retail than men.  So you're basically insulting many of the women you'd eventually like to be able to pursue.  It's hard for me to see how that can work out if you're just going to insult their choice of work for literally no reason other than that you're too arrogant to find value in their labor.



I currently work in retail, as much as I dislike doing so, so I would never insult anyone else who does, because I understand the experience of doing so.



baconbits said:


> As for the central answer to this thread, the answer is very simple: you think way too highly of yourself.  If your parents die do what it takes to live, which includes renting and taking jobs you don't like.  I don't see how this is even a discussion.  The only thing keeping this thread alive is your very odd sentiments.



I am currently doing that; I am enduring the indignity of working at a restaurant until I find a permanent position in technical support. I have held that job for nine years, and I am in no danger of losing it; I will have it for as long as I choose to remain there, and I am a valued and respected employee because I do my job as best as I can and I am friendly and respectful to everyone who works there.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2017)

You don't work in retail, you work in food-service.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I am completely serious; in cultures across the world, the firstborn child always has been the one to inherit their parents' belongings, and I have no intention of being an exception to that tradition.


Just to save you the trouble, you wouldn't win.  Parents aren't obligated to include anybody in a will if they don't want to, there is no legal precedent for it.  Hell, people have left everything to their pets before.  That's right- to a NON-HUMAN ANIMAL.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Aruarian said:


> You don't work in retail, you work in food-service.



What is the difference?



Mider T said:


> Just to save you the trouble, you wouldn't win.  Parents aren't obligated to include anybody in a will if they don't want to, there is no legal precedent for it.  Hell, people have left everything to their pets before.  That's right- to a NON-HUMAN ANIMAL.



Even if I would not win, I would still make the effort, because I never surrender without a fight.

And why is no one siding with me in this matter?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Even if I would not win, I would still make the effort, because I never surrender without a fight.


Do you have the money for the legal fees?  If you do it could probably be spent better elsewhere instead of a losing battle.


DemonDragonJ said:


> And why is no one siding with me in this matter?



Because your sense of entitlement is ridiculous.  Your parents don't owe you anything, the world owes you even less.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is the difference?
> 
> Even if I would not win, I would still make the effort, because I never surrender without a fight.
> 
> And why is no one siding with me in this matter?


Retail = stores
Food service = restaurants, fast-food places, coffee shops, bars, catering, etc.

No one is siding with you because you're currently being incredibly insufferable in your entitlement. Moreso than usual.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> And why is no one siding with me in this matter?


Because you come off as arrogant,not to mention how completely unapologetic you seem about taking your parents to court,someone whos raised me all the way till adulthood and continues to look after me,i would never do something like take them to court due to my sense of entitlement,if anything i owe them and if they were to take me out of the will then so be it (which is highly unlikely unless youve done something to make them do so) 
So it really astonishes me how you would do such a thing


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Do you have the money for the legal fees?  If you do it could probably be spent better elsewhere instead of a losing battle.



That depends upon how high those legal fees are.



Mider T said:


> Because your sense of entitlement is ridiculous.  Your parents don't owe you anything, the world owes you even less.



No, but I still expect that they love me sufficiently to leave me what they own when they die; how horrible would it be for them to not do so? They would never leave me, their firstborn child, to fend for myself with nothing.



Aruarian said:


> No one is siding with you because you're currently being incredibly insufferable in your entitlement. Moreso than usual.



What do you mean by that? Are you saying that I normally am insufferable?



Kira Yagami said:


> Because you come off as arrogant,not to mention how completely unapologetic you seem about taking your parents to court,someone whos raised me all the way till adulthood and continues to look after me,i would never do something like take them to court due to my sense of entitlement,if anything i owe them and if they were to take me out of the will then so be it (which is highly unlikely unless youve done something to make them do so)
> So it really astonishes me how you would do such a thing



I currently am not in a very good financial situation, so I cannot imagine that my parents would be so heartless as to not give me their belongings after they die.

Again, if I ever have children, I would give them everything that I own, even if they told me that they hated me or threatened to kill me for it.

@baconbits, @Atlantic Storm, would one of you please lock this thread? It has degraded very severely from what I originally intended for it to be.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That depends upon how high those legal fees are.


So you were considering doing this without research first?  Here is a hint, court isn't cheap.  If you can't afford to live on your own you probably can't afford a lawyer.


DemonDragonJ said:


> No, but I still expect that they love me sufficiently to leave me what they own when they die; how horrible would it be for them to not do so? They would never leave me, their firstborn child, to fend for myself with nothing.



I don't know your parents so I can't speak on that, but nobody is obligated to anything in a will.  Its completely up to the person writing it.  I believe Warren Buffet said that he isn't leaving his children anything when he dies despite him being one of the richest people in the world.  Not because he doesn't love his children but because he wants them to be self-sufficient by learning the value of money through hard work.  Your parents could just as easily take the same route with you.

Or they could give more to your brother, since he has a family.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2017)

There's an extreme irony in your coming to the conclusion in the opening post of this thread that you would be in dire straits without your parents and later on asserting you'd have the audacity to sue them for inheritance if it was denied of you. It's basically trying to force their hand. A more organic response, if you both love each other unconditionally, would be to ask _why_ they'd do something like that. I have a hard time believing your love is unconditional if you'd take your parents to court over how they choose to pass on their wealth and assets right at the jump. Like, that's your _natural_ response.


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 28, 2017)

This kids sense if entitlement is truly something astonishing. 

This can't be real lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I don't know your parents so I can't speak on that, but nobody is obligated to anything in a will.  Its completely up to the person writing it.  I believe Warren Buffet said that he isn't leaving his children anything when he dies despite him being one of the richest people in the world.  Not because he doesn't love his children but because he wants them to be self-sufficient by learning the value of money through hard work.  Your parents could just as easily take the same route with you.



I have been alive for thirty years, so I know well that value of hard work, as that is how I have accomplished everything in my life that I have accomplished, thus far.



Mider T said:


> Or they could give more to your brother, since he has a family.



My brother has a girlfriend who will soon be his wife, but he does not have a family; also, he currently has more money than do I, so he does not need anything from our parents, and he is also younger than me, so I am first in line for our parents' inheritance.



Hidden Nin said:


> There's an extreme irony in your coming to the conclusion in the opening post of this thread that you would be in dire straits without your parents and later on asserting you'd have the audacity to sue them for inheritance if it was denied of you. It's basically trying to force their hand. A more organic response, if you both love each other unconditionally, would be to ask _why_ they'd do something like that. I have a hard time believing your love is unconditional if you'd take your parents to court over how they choose to pass on their wealth and assets right at the jump. Like, that's your _natural_ response.



Of course I would ask my parents why they would do such a thing, and I would attempt to convince to not do it, but taking the issue to court would still be in my mind, hopefully as a last resort.



Louis-954 said:


> This kids sense if entitlement is truly something astonishing.



Do you believe that, also? Why does everyone here believe that?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 28, 2017)

Suing your parents because they won’t let you have anything on their will? That’s as entitled as it gets my guy, reconsider your approach please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, but I still expect that they love me sufficiently to leave me what they own when they die; how horrible would it be for them to not do so? They would never leave me, their firstborn child, to fend for myself with nothing.



About as horrible as you trying to sue them for not giving you money.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Suing your parents because they won’t let you have anything on their will? That’s as entitled as it gets my guy, reconsider your approach please.





Atlantic Storm said:


> About as horrible as you trying to sue them for not giving you money.



What I am supposed to do? Quietly accept their decision to give their possessions to someone else?

As I said, before, my parents and I love each other unconditionally, so the chances that they would ever do such a thing are very minor, indeed, so perhaps I should not have even mentioned it, at all.

And will you please lock this thread? Can you not see how much it has degraded?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What I am supposed to do? Quietly accept their decision to give their possessions to someone else?
> 
> As I said, before, my parents and I love each other unconditionally, so the chances that they would ever do such a thing are very minor, indeed, so perhaps I should not have even mentioned it, at all.
> 
> And will you please lock this thread? Can you not see how much it has degraded?



Yeah? It is up to them isn’t it? 

It may be a bitter pill to swallow and you can huff and puff about it all you like but it is their call at the end of the day.

At your age, you owe to them more so than the other way round. You gotta keep that in mind


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 28, 2017)

How does a supporting staff member lock a thread DDJ?


----------



## Ashi (Dec 28, 2017)

Ava said:


> How does a supporting staff member lock a thread DDJ?



Ying should still have his original powers shouldn’t he?


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 28, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What I am supposed to do? Quietly accept their decision to give their possessions to someone else?
> 
> As I said, before, my parents and I love each other unconditionally, so the chances that they would ever do such a thing are very minor, indeed, so perhaps I should not have even mentioned it, at all.



If they're willing to give their fortune to someone else than you or your siblings, then it is a wish they want. No "if" "ands" or "buts" in that matter.
Besides, if there's an unconditional love in your family, then seeing a Will going to you or your family is trivial matters and should never be an issue after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2017)

*Thread locked by request. *

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------

